# Good graphics card for adobe AE under 7000 Rs



## shijilt (Oct 15, 2015)

My friend need a good graphics card for his new PC , to improve Adobe After Effects rendering speed ....
Can't spend more than 7000 for the graphics card .
Please suggest.
Nvidia preferred .....


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2015)

This page should give you some fair ideas :
*forums.adobe.com/thread/1417307

If you are still unsure try to get a GTX 750 Ti [ second hand ] or a GT 740 with gddr5 memory.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 24, 2015)

topgear said:


> This page should give you some fair ideas :
> *forums.adobe.com/thread/1417307
> 
> If you are still unsure try to get a GTX 750 Ti [ second hand ] or a GT 740 with gddr5 memory.


I am using GTX 750 To , and After Effects CS6 doesn't support it.
I tried some tricks to enable my graphics card support , but it shows errors..


----------

